# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Step vexta pk268-2A chạy khựng

## viet tran

Tình hình em mới mua của bác Quảng và em test step sử dụng phần mềm mach 3.em cho chạy jog thì không thấy khựng( chạy vài vòng khựng 1 lần) em chỉnh đi chỉnh lại và tìm cách khắc phục mà vẫn không xong. Cho em hỏi nguyên nhân bị gì và cách khắc phục sự cố.thanks các bác nhá.

----------


## Mạch Việt

Bạn dùng driver nào, đấu nối và setup trên Mach3 chuẩn chưa? Bạn phải nêu cụ thể mọi người mới support cho bạn được.

----------


## hangle22

> Tình hình em mới mua của bác Quảng và em test step sử dụng phần mềm mach 3.em cho chạy jog thì không thấy khựng( chạy vài vòng khựng 1 lần) em chỉnh đi chỉnh lại và tìm cách khắc phục mà vẫn không xong. Cho em hỏi nguyên nhân bị gì và cách khắc phục sự cố.thanks các bác nhá.


Có thể là do nhiễu.

----------


## Thai Khang

Do driver, do cài đặt thông số. Bạn nói rõ hơn về phần cài đặt và driver điều khiển cho ae biết mà giúp chứ.

----------


## nhatson

làm luôn cái video clip bệnh trạng cho nó trực quan ah

----------


## CKD

Trường hợp Vexta, chạy thì vẫn đúng, nhưng cảm giác chạy 1 vòng có một điểm âm thanh không được êm (như mất bước) thì mình từng gặp qua.
Nguyên nhân không xác định được, không phải do motor. Test thấy không bị mất bước nên không đào sâu vào trường hợp này.
Mà toàn là đồ cũ nên mình cũng không mặn mà tìm hiểu.

----------


## nhatson

> Trường hợp Vexta, chạy thì vẫn đúng, nhưng cảm giác chạy 1 vòng có một điểm âm thanh không được êm (như mất bước) thì mình từng gặp qua.
> Nguyên nhân không xác định được, không phải do motor. Test thấy không bị mất bước nên không đào sâu vào trường hợp này.
> Mà toàn là đồ cũ nên mình cũng không mặn mà tìm hiểu.


thường là do jitter của controller, bà kon mình toàn dùng mach3 lpt test mở
phát xung bàng lm555 sẽ chắc chắn hơn

----------


## CKD

> thường là do jitter của controller, bà kon mình toàn dùng mach3 lpt test mở
> phát xung bàng lm555 sẽ chắc chắn hơn


Vụ này không rỏ.
Nhưng cảm giác giống như cọ gì đó trong motor. Ở mọi tốc độ thì âm thanh lạ luôn xuất hiện tại một góc nhất định của rotor (cảm giác).
Lúc đó test bộ combo 4 in 1 của Vexta (3 driver & 1 power đã được ghép dính lại) thì phát hiện hiện tượng này. Tưởng là cả 3 đều chạy nên có ảnh hưởng, cộng hưởng nguồn v.v.. nên tách riêng kiểm tra. Hiện tượng vẫn vậy. Tuy nhiên không phải là mất bước.
Kiểm tra chéo với driver khác trên cùng hệ thống thì không phát hiện hiện tượng.

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình phán như thế này, sai đúng thì chưa biết  :Big Grin: 
Đa số động cơ step để lâu, roto không quay lâu ngày làm cho 1 vùng nhỏ của lõi sắt có từ tính mạnh (hoặc yếu) hơn các vùng còn lại gây nên hiện tượng từ trường không đều trong động cơ. Nếu đúng vậy ---> cho chạy riết sẽ hết  :Big Grin:

----------

ducduy9104, Gamo

----------


## ducduy9104

> Mình phán như thế này, sai đúng thì chưa biết 
> Đa số động cơ step để lâu, roto không quay lâu ngày làm cho 1 vùng nhỏ của lõi sắt có từ tính mạnh (hoặc yếu) hơn các vùng còn lại gây nên hiện tượng từ trường không đều trong động cơ. Nếu đúng vậy ---> cho chạy riết sẽ hết


Bác nói có lý, nếu tháo roto ra có khi thấy rỉ sét, theo kinh nghiệm của em thì một số con step nhìn bề ngoài bắt mắt nhưng do bị nước vô nên bên trong be bét.

----------


## inhainha

Lô pk599h đợt trước ở bãi quân 8 bị vô nước, dân tình dính chưởng lia lịa

----------


## viet tran

> Bạn dùng driver nào, đấu nối và setup trên Mach3 chuẩn chưa? Bạn phải nêu cụ thể mọi người mới support cho bạn được.


 đấu nối đúng hết rồi các bác.thông số trên mach 3 là unit/step 80,f 1000m/p , gia tốc em cho 100. 5p,5p đó các bác.em sử dụng udk2120 đồng bộ với pk268-2A luôn mà.
em cho chạy jog thì không thấy tình trạng khựng của step.nhưng em chỉ cho chạy lênh g1 x1000 f1000 thui.là step chạy 1 lúc khựng rồi tiếp tục cho đến hết câu lệnh đó các bác.
em chỉ test ở ngoài chỉ có step và driver thui.để tối về em làm thử 1 video upload lên cho các bác xem và giúp em nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

OH Men !!!! 1000 M/P , 60Km/h .

----------


## viet tran

> OH Men !!!! 1000 M/P , 60Km/h .


 :Big Grin:  vậy là em đã sai chổ đó hả bác.thì em khai báo trong motor turing là 1000 đó.chắc là 1000mm chứ không phải 1000m đâu bác Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

> vậy là em đã sai chổ đó hả bác.thì em khai báo trong motor turing là 1000 đó.chắc là 1000mm chứ không phải 1000m đâu bác Nam CNC


máy tính cụ dùng laoị nào nhỉ

----------


## Ga con

Em không nghĩ vậy các cụ ạ. Cơ bản em tháo ra lắp vào step nhiều nên có tý kinh nghiệm.
Em không biết con PK268 của cụ nó có bị gì không, quay bằng tay có cảm giác sượng chỗ nào không.

Chuyện để lâu từ trường chỗ mạnh chỗ yếu là không thể. Vì đa số step các cụ đập cái rotor ra, nam châm nó xoay cực bắc-nam dọc theo trục motor chứ không phải vuông góc với trục. Như này đường sức từ phân tán đều chứ không tập trung vào hướng nào hết.

Còn khả năng bị rỉ sét theo 1 vài đường thì có thể xảy ra khi motor bị nước vào, thậm chí rotor sét dính vào stator theo 1 vài đường luôn. Cái này quay tay có thể thấy.

Còn 1 khả năng nữa mà motor china hay bị, một số motor Nhật cũng bị. Do gia công giữa 2 nắp bích và lõi sắt từ có tiêu chuẩn dung sai không đảm bảo, khe hở lắp ghép quá lớn, và có khi rotor cũng không tròn đều nên khi lắp ráp có nhiều khả năng bị cọ rotor. Có con bình thường không bị, khi làm rơi một phát nó lệch. Bị bệnh này có thể kiểm tra lại, đánh dấu vị trí lạ, xong nới lỏng mấy con ốc xiết 2 nắp bích, quay mặt đánh dấu lên, thả cái motor xuống đất vài nhát, kiểm tra lại. Cái này giúp điều chỉnh khe hở giữa rotor và stator lại. Chừng nào OK thì thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## viet tran

> máy tính cụ dùng laoị nào nhí


 Máy tính dùng asus xài win xp đó bác.

----------


## viet tran

> Em không nghĩ vậy các cụ ạ. Cơ bản em tháo ra lắp vào step nhiều nên có tý kinh nghiệm.
> Em không biết con PK268 của cụ nó có bị gì không, quay bằng tay có cảm giác sượng chỗ nào không.
> 
> Chuyện để lâu từ trường chỗ mạnh chỗ yếu là không thể. Vì đa số step các cụ đập cái rotor ra, nam châm nó xoay cực bắc-nam dọc theo trục motor chứ không phải vuông góc với trục. Như này đường sức từ phân tán đều chứ không tập trung vào hướng nào hết.
> 
> Còn khả năng bị rỉ sét theo 1 vài đường thì có thể xảy ra khi motor bị nước vào, thậm chí rotor sét dính vào stator theo 1 vài đường luôn. Cái này quay tay có thể thấy.
> 
> Còn 1 khả năng nữa mà motor china hay bị, một số motor Nhật cũng bị. Do gia công giữa 2 nắp bích và lõi sắt từ có tiêu chuẩn dung sai không đảm bảo, khe hở lắp ghép quá lớn, và có khi rotor cũng không tròn đều nên khi lắp ráp có nhiều khả năng bị cọ rotor. Có con bình thường không bị, khi làm rơi một phát nó lệch. Bị bệnh này có thể kiểm tra lại, đánh dấu vị trí lạ, xong nới lỏng mấy con ốc xiết 2 nắp bích, quay mặt đánh dấu lên, thả cái motor xuống đất vài nhát, kiểm tra lại. Cái này giúp điều chỉnh khe hở giữa rotor và stator lại. Chừng nào OK thì thôi.
> 
> Thanks.


Em quay tay nó không có sượng chổ nào cả để em thử con kia coi có bị lun không.nếu có là do driver hoạc pc thui.để em test lại rồi up cái clip lên cho các bác xem

----------


## nhatson

> Máy tính dùng asus xài win xp đó bác.


cấu hình cụ thể ah?

----------


## hung1706

Bác chủ xem có set thông số kỹ chưa. Chạy 1 lúc vài vòng khựng...nghi ngờ tràn bộ đếm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hoitm

mình dùng  ud2115b cũng bị vậy. chạy tay thì ko sao.khi load  g code lên thì bị vậy. mình nghĩ bị nhiễu

----------


## viet tran

> cấu hình cụ thể ah?


Em đang xai coredue 2.8g ram 1g ổ cứng sata 89g thui bác àh

----------


## viet tran

> Bác chủ xem có set thông số kỹ chưa. Chạy 1 lúc vài vòng khựng...nghi ngờ tràn bộ đếm


Em set nhiều lần luôn rồi đó bác. Mà cũng vậy ah.ma tràn ở board đệm hả bac.bác nói rõ tí đi bác

----------


## nhatson

> Em đang xai coredue 2.8g ram 1g ổ cứng sata 89g thui bác àh


thử tắt 1 core, tắt hyper themping

----------


## viet tran

> thử tắt 1 core, tắt hyper themping


Tat ở chổ nào vậy bác

----------


## viet tran

Tình hình ek thử cả 2 step và 2 driver điều bị hết.xin đính chính lại là jog cũng khựng lun các bác ơi.em nghi là pc nhà em quá.hi

----------


## viet tran

Clip của nó nè các bác.nghe âm thanh khựng của stephttps://youtu.be/QPvgd_dRgF4

----------


## Nam CNC

âm thanh khựng là sao , chưa hiểu , chỉ thấy động cơ quay tốt , còn âm thanh , thế là nho nhỏ rồi , cái drive này nó còn già hơn bác nữa thì lấy đâu ra cho nó êm ??? còn khi động cơ dừng thì có gia tốc động cơ nó kêu như thế là đúng quá rồi ạ.


drive full/half , chỉnh 40 xung cho 1 mm , tương đương 1 vòng cho 10mm, tốc độ 2000mm/min , vậy thì động cơ quay 200rpm , với clip thể hiện thì động cơ quay đúng , hoạt động tốt thế thì nó bị gì ạ ??? còn âm thanh ? em thấy nó kêu nhỏ nhẹ rồi đó.

----------

viet tran

----------


## viet tran

> âm thanh khựng là sao , chưa hiểu , chỉ thấy động cơ quay tốt , còn âm thanh , thế là nho nhỏ rồi , cái drive này nó còn già hơn bác nữa thì lấy đâu ra cho nó êm ??? còn khi động cơ dừng thì có gia tốc động cơ nó kêu như thế là đúng quá rồi ạ.
> 
> 
> drive full/half , chỉnh 40 xung cho 1 mm , tương đương 1 vòng cho 10mm, tốc độ 2000mm/min , vậy thì động cơ quay 200rpm , với clip thể hiện thì động cơ quay đúng , hoạt động tốt thế thì nó bị gì ạ ??? còn âm thanh ? em thấy nó kêu nhỏ nhẹ rồi đó.


vậy hả bác Nam.bác để ý từng vòng quay của step.chạy khoảng mấy vòng nó bị khựng lại mà.em để ở dưới gạch men.em thấy nó nhít tí nữa kìa.mà nó nhít ngược lại với step đang quay đó bác.em cảm ơn bác đã chỉ bảo. :Big Grin: 
chắc do đồ củ nên phải vậy.em chỉ sợ gắn vào vitme cho chạy sợ bị mất bước thui.nếu không sao thì em vui rồi.:d

----------

tuan6868

----------


## tuan6868

Cái này em cũng gặp rồi. Sờ tay vào động cơ thấy nó kịch kịch tại một vị trí, nhung khi không có điện thì Xoay nó lại đều

----------


## viet tran

> Cái này em cũng gặp rồi. Sờ tay vào động cơ thấy nó kịch kịch tại một vị trí, nhung khi không có điện thì Xoay nó lại đệu


Vây bác đã khắc phục được lỗi chưa vậy

----------


## nhatson

chủ theard chạy full step hay haft step ah?
mức chỉnh dòng RUN để cao hay thấp ?

----------


## tuan6868

> Vây bác đã khắc phục được lỗi chưa vậy


Mới mua nên đổi cái khác

----------


## viet tran

> chủ theard chạy full step hay haft step ah?
> mức chỉnh dòng RUN để cao hay thấp ?


Rm để chế độ haft step đó bac.mưc chỉnh dòng em chỉnh trung bình thui.chứ không để max đâu bác

----------


## viet tran

> Mới mua nên đổi cái khác


Uh.hic vậy do lỗi step rồi.

----------


## CKD

Không sai bước thì cứ dùng thôi, không xoắn lắm đâu.
Đồ cũ mua xong khó đổi trả lắm.

----------


## viet tran

> Không sai bước thì cứ dùng thôi, không xoắn lắm đâu.
> Đồ cũ mua xong khó đổi trả lắm.


Em cảm ơn bảc.đê có gì em gắn vào khung test xem thế nào.

----------

